# Are there any decent dent/touchup companys or mobile vans in South Wales?



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey,

Has anyone used any mobile touch up/dent companys? I dont need a full paint job or pannel just a small deap scratch and dent here and there.

I'm near Cardiff, so any where in the South Wales area would be good.

Cheers 
Craig


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

try a company called LVV services not sure exactly where they are based i think around cardiff , google the above and see what comes up.
here you go 
http://www.lvvservices.com/


----------



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

Great stuff thanks, Have you used or seen their work before?

Im not far from Pontypridd but dont mind a drive if the work is good 

Cheers

ps whos the better one to contact there are a few names there

John 
Carmond 
Nick 
Steve
Craig


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

not sure when i used to do smart repairs years ago they were working in the same dealerships , which is the bulk of their work , but they did have a good reputation and are still around . give any of the names a call see what they say


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd be interested to hear how you get on with them, seems like they can offer a variety of services.


----------



## Marty_Mini (Aug 19, 2008)

I just might give them a try for the dents on my Alfa and perhaps the minor alloy scuff on my mini. An alternative to Chips Away and perhaps a broader range of services.


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

where in wales, there is a place down swansea, down by the fiat garage on the left


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

i have a body shop in newport if u don't mind traveling.
thing is with smart repairs is that they use 1 pack laquer which is likely to fade and die back, which if you're fussy with your car u wouldn't want to happen.
lvv sevices are good at what they do tho.
just something for u 2 think about fella.
all the best.


----------

